# Mega Cmpgrounds...



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Last week I went to book our campsites for this weekend and most of the camp grounds in and around the Ocala National Forest had in excess of over 350 camp sites plus condos...that is just too crowded for us. I finally found a lil Mom and Pop camp ground. with about 50 sites. I know there are a LOT of retirees living in that area...but the camp grounds just seems so crowded. We usually camp right in the forest but plan to camp outside with the OB for the first trip. One camp gound had 465 sites!!! yikes!


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

It may depend on the spacing and privacy of the individual sites. We are generally national forest campers and avoid big campgrounds. However, we've found that some state parks here in Colorado are pretty nice (good spacing between individual sites, a few trees and bushes for privacy) even though have 100 - 400 sites. I was a little leary when I saw the number of sites, but was pleasantly surprised when we go there.

I'm sure you're talking about the CGs that pack you in like a sardine. That ain't campin'!! I hope the smaller CG you found works out.

GenesRUs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Countrygirl, that does sound crowded...glad to hear you're going camping this weekend








I wanna go too...wonder why it is that I can't get my DH to go every weekend? Especially since I'm the one who always gets to pack!









Dawn


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GenesRUs said:


> I'm sure you're talking about the CGs that pack you in like a sardine. That ain't campin'!! I hope the smaller CG you found works out.
> 
> GenesRUs


Right. I don't think my issue would be with the size overall but rather the density. I've been at 300 site campgrounds that still had nice site size, 200 site state parks where my site was literally cut into the woods with other sites barely visible, and 80 site private campgrounds where I could spit from my steps to the neighbor's roof.

One thing with the larger parks is of course they generally tend to have more amenities or attractions, so it depends on what you're going for of course. Sometimes we like the big parks with lots of kids running around and lots of stuff for ours to do.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is a link to Elite Resorts of Salt Springs...it would be very convienent for us to stay there. My dh felt it looked too crowded. Scroll all the way down to see a map of the camp sites.

http://www.eliteresorts.com/saltsprings/about_amenities.html

Does this look crowded to you?

BTW we could have stayed free in the Ocala National Forest. We are going there for the Traditional Bowhunter of Florida Fall Rendevous. It is a traditional archery tournament. Since my dh is the ad manager for the club news letter...we camp free with eletricity and water we just were not sure if it is a 30 amp service so we opted to stay in a camp ground this time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

I know how you feel! We always avoided Ft. Stevens around here as it has 495 sites. After staying there during the Spring '05 PNW Outbackers Rally, I sure changed my mind! Of course, the fact that it is a 3,700 acre park helps, but it is so well laid out, you would never guess that you have that many neighbors.

As othes have mentioned, it all depends on how it is laid out.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe we will drop by to check it out this weekend.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Maybe we will drop by to check it out this weekend.


I would see if you could do a drive throughâ€¦Maps are never to scale.
You might just like it!
The pictures look like it is filled with trees...









Get outâ€¦ Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------

